#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-17
<home> salut
<home> y'a til quelq'un ?
<home> hhhehhhhhhhhho
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-14
<Slown> Salut
<Slown> y'a quelqu'un ?
<Slown> je reviens plus tard
<Slown> ++
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-15
<Siphax> c'est magnifique; le retour d internet après une panne de 3 jours
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-17
<Slown> Salut
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-18
<Siphax> bonne nuit Off 
<amintheone> salut
<amintheone> apparement y'a pas de réunion
<Off> hey
<Off> ça a parlé de réunion ?
<amintheone> oui 
<amintheone> c'étais prévu pour aujourd'hui
<Off> mh
<Siphax> Off je pense que j'ai rien raté car j'ai des probleme de connection
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-13
 * shel3over lost
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-14
 * shel3over back 
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-15
 * shel3over back
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-10
<dem> just tried fedora 21 x86_64 on my machine... and surprise, IT DOES NOT WORK!
<dem> a major distribution with 200 paid developers that does not even work
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-15
<patb4010> anyone up?
